# Previsão e Seguimento Ciclones (Índico Norte 2007)



## Vince (4 Jun 2007 às 14:58)

*Introdução*

A área do Índico norte não tem época oficial de ciclones definida, pois os ciclones não são muito frequentes e acontecem ao longo de todo o ano, embora com predomínio entre os meses de Abril a Dezembro, com picos em Maio e Novembro.

*De 1970 a 2005*





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_North_Indian_Ocean_cyclone_seasons

Este ano no Indíco norte já ocorreram duas tempestades, a depressão tropical BOB/01 e o ciclone Akash/01B que fez o landfall no Banglasdesh.
Este último a quando do pico produziu ventos de 85 km/h (50 mph).

*Situação actual*

Desde de há uns dias (30 de Maio) que se desenvolve um novo ciclone, o *Gonu*, que se desloca para a Península Arábica. 

Resolvi abrir este tópico porque estamos agora perante algo de especial, inédito e aparentemente muito perigoso.

O *Gonu* ontem formou um pinhole-eye (buraco de alfinete), um olho super contraído e pequeno, sinal de ciclone extraordinariamente potente, aquilo que se chama um superciclone, de nível 4 ou 5, ou que os americanos chamam de "major hurricane". 

Está previsto o landfall na zona de Oman como categoria 3, e os ventos poderão ser de 185 km/h (114 mph). 
Agora como Cat4 apresenta ventos de *211-250 km/h*...

*É o mais intenso ciclone alguma vez registado nesta área do globo* e é o primeiro superciclone deste ano em todo o mundo.






















*Estimativas da Pressão:*
Advanced Dvorak Technique: 7.1 
894.2mb/143.0kt


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2007 às 17:57)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

Tão assustador mas ao mesmo tempo tão belo ...






O Gonu a partir de agora tenderá a enfraquecer, fundamentalmente devido à ingestão do ar seco, poeira e areia proviniente da Península Arábica à medida que se aproxima de Terra. Mas é dificil prever até que ponto ele enfraquecerá pois apresenta-se numa estrutura muito bem organizada. A última vez que um ciclone muito intenso atingiu o Sultanato de Oman foi em 1890 e provocou cerca de 700 mortos. 

Se for muito sério, até nós seremos afectados pois fará naturalmente disparar o preço do petróleo...

Os advisores oficiais nesta zona do globo são da responsabilidade do Joint Typhoon Warning Center Products do Hawai:
https://metocph.nmci.navy.mil/jtwc.php

Mas também o NRL faz o acompanhamento:
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html



> *TROPICAL CYCLONE 02A (GONU) WARNING NR 010 *
> TROPICAL CYCLONE (TC) 02A (GONU), LOCATED APPROXIMATELY 380 NM
> SOUTHEAST OF MUSCAT, OMAN, HAS TRACKED NORTHWESTWARD AT 10 KNOTS
> OVER THE PAST 06 HOURS. TC 02A CONTINUES TO TRACK NORTHWESTWARD
> ...



AS SST's desta zona são as seguintes.






Recorrendo a esta imagem dos path's desde 1970 nunca desde aí nenhum atravessou o golfo de Oman rumo ao Irão, mas os modelos insistem nesse caminho. Provavelmente acabará por enfraquecer brutalmente com o ar do deserto.


----------



## Vince (5 Jun 2007 às 01:33)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

O Gonu chegou a Cat5, iniciando pouco depois um ciclo de reestruturação/reciclagem da parede do olho ((eye wall replacement). Este processo apesar do seu mecanismo ser quase desconhecido, é comum em furacões/ciclones muito intensos, em que uma banda exterior  à parede original faz colapsar a parede recriando uma nova. 

Esse processo não é um sinal de fraqueza, mas de força, força extrema. Apesar de originar sempre o enfraquecimento temporário durante algumas horas. Por isso é normal que a esta hora já tenha novamente baixado para Cat4.







Em condições normais, o Gonu após esse processo de reciclagem da parede do olho regressaria a Cat 5, mas neste caso como se aproxima cada vez mais de Terra, é pouco provável que isso aconteça.

Nesta imagem do Modis de há umas horas atrás, já se vê que o Gonu vai ter que "ingerir" muita areia e ar seco na viagem rumo ao deserto e que isso vai seguramente emperrar a engrenagem... Ciclones tropicais não são nada compatíveis com areia e ar seco. 
Se ele não enfraquecer razoávelmente nas próximas horas seria muito surpeendente...






De qualquer forma, Cat4, Cat3 ou mesmo Cat2, é bom que isto realmente enfraqueça rapidamente na interacção com terra, pois não estou bem a ver qual será o impacto dum ciclone deste género em terreno desértico, plano e muito pouco elevado em relacção ao mar e que a única coisa com que lidaram nas últimas décadas foram tempestades tropicais pouco intensas ...   


Um desabafo de alguém no Dubai que demonstra que aquela região não está minimamente preparada para algo deste género, nem alertas estão a chegar às pessoas:



> In the United Arab Emirates, a shipping agent said no official warning had been issued although the country’s eastern coastline opens onto the Indian Ocean.
> “The note we all received today (Monday) just mentioned we should be expecting some wind and rain and we did not get any official warning,” said the Abu Dhabi-based agent.
> A Dubai-based shipping agent also said no official warning had been sent to his company.
> “If it was dangerous, we would have been informed,” he said.



A última previsão do path:


----------



## Vince (5 Jun 2007 às 15:46)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

Como previsto, a interacção com Terra, e neste caso em particular com areia e ar muito seco enfraqueceu-o significativamente.

Comparem esta imagem às anteriores que estão mais em cima.






O path previsto alterou-se nas últimas horas e apresenta um rumo mais pelo golfo de Oman e fazendo o landfall no Irão. 






Nestes path é dado como Cat4, mas penso que a esta hora e pela 1ª imagem, será um Cat3. Ainda assim muito perigoso para Oman e o Irão, pois a área mais activa já está quase a chegar a Terra. 
*Não há registos na era moderna de alguma vez ter ocorrido um landfall dum ciclone tropical no Irão.*




A titulo de curiosidade, vejam o que está no site do IM iraniano...





http://www.weather.ir/farsi/

*Céu limpo ou pouco nublado na zona do landfall* ...


----------



## Rog (5 Jun 2007 às 23:00)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

o ultimo path disponível, ja indica uma previsão mais pelo interior do golfo de Oman. Agora em cat. 2.






As imagens de satelite Vince que colocaste por aqui são fantásticas do aspecto de um perfeito ciclone com o olho bem defenido.


----------



## Rog (5 Jun 2007 às 23:04)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*



Vince disse:


> A titulo de curiosidade, vejam o que está no site do IM iraniano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é só por aqui que as previsões estão por vezes dispares da realidade... mas essa é forte! Previsão de sol e recebem um ciclone. 
Olhando para isso podemos concluir que não estamos assim tão mal servidos!  (só às vezes...)


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2007 às 01:05)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

O Gone enfraqueceu muito como se esperava, oficialmente ainda é Cat2, mas neste momento já só deve ser Cat1 como indicam os modelos para a posição em que agora se deve encontrar.

Iniciou o Landfall há cerca de 2 horas atrás no canto leste de Oman, à entrada do Golfo de Oman, e progridindo depois nas próximas horas ao longo da costa passando mesmo pela capital, Musqat, mas previsto apenas como tempestade tropical. 

O enfraquecimento será constante, e quando rumar finalmente para o sul do Irão à partida não deverá constituir grandes preocupações para este país pois deverá chegar lá apenas como depressão tropical.

















Felizmente parece que toda a região foi evacuada, foi mesmo decretado uns dias de férias/tolerância de ponto total até sábado. 
O maior impacto em termos de vento é o destas primeiras horas, mas é numa região pouco habitada. 
Já nas outras zonas, como a capital, aí o problema são as inundações e a ondulação, que serão um problema grave. Há muitas pequenas cidades e aldeias construidas à beira-mar, algumas mesmo em leitos de antigos rios, lagoas e estuários secos.


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2007 às 11:49)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

Gonu continua o seu trajecto, aparentemente ligeiramente mais a norte do que os path's indicam/indicavam, o que pode ser bom para a capital, pois a parte mais activa parece ser a Norte.
O facto do centro estar a passar sobretudo sobre água poderia fazer pensar que isso o faria fortalecer dado que as águas ali são muito quentes.
Mas não é isso que sucederá, por causa daquilo que falei no outro tópico do Atlântico, o "Heat potential". Este é um exemplo clássico duma situação em que as águas são muito quentes, mas aqui há um problema grave. 
É que o golfo de Oman é pouco profundo, portanto tem pouco capacidade de calor acumulado na água.
Ao contrário do golfo do México por exemplo, que é muito profundo. Basta relembrar que o Katrina entrou no Golfo do México bastante enfraquecido e foi lá que se tornou um monstro, precisamente devido ao Heat potential, de muito calor na água até grandes profundidades.

Neste momento o Gonu é oficialmente Cat1, e pela posição actual segundo as previsões já deveria ser apenas Tempestade tropical.

As últimas medições por IR usando a Advanced Dvorak Technique confirmam no limite valores para Tempestade tropical desde há pouco tempo, ou seja, é neste momento uma *Tempestade Tropical muito forte* segundo esta técnica estimativa, que obviamente não é infalível.

*3.6 / 982.4mb/ 57.0kt*
Furacão Cat1 tem que ter ventos de 64-82 kt (119-153 km/h) segundo a escala Saffir-Simpson)
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/adt/odt02A.html

Olhando para as imagens de satélite, ainda se apresenta muito bem organizado para tempestade tropical.

*Imagens de há uma hora atrás (10:30 pt)*

















Alguns testemunhos locais, das últimas horas. A situação não parece ser muito grave, mas é natural que vá piorando com a persistência da precipitação.



> I have lived in Oman for nearly 10 years and I have never experienced something like this. The schools are closed, we have been told the water and power is going to be cut. We have also been told to fill buckets and bathtubs with water and to stock up on food supplies for at least 5 days! The houses in Oman are not strong enough to withstand the winds and the rain is pouring down inside our homes. Even though we know we are going to be safe, there will be a lot of damage done and it is not safe outside the house.
> Andre Waerness-Vold, Muscat, Oman
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2007 às 13:30)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

Algumas fotografias e notícias mais recentes dão registo de estragos em Oman, bem como de inundações no sul do Irão e nos Emirados AU.
















(c) GulfNews



Esta estação no Wundergound fica na capital de Oman, Muscat. Pelo menos a nível de vento não parece constituir problema, mas a avaliar pela evolução dos gráficos, ainda não chegou o pico de intensidade, mas deve ser mais ou menos agora já que o vento mudou de norte para oeste, indicando que o centro estará mais ou menos a norte da capital. O pior deve ser mesmo as inundações.





http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/41256.html





> *Cyclone Gonu weakening*
> Muscat: Cyclone Gonu hit the capital of Oman on Wednesday lunchtime, bringing high winds and heavy rain.
> 
> The storm had moved up the coast after making landfall in the eastern region in the early hours of Wednesday morning.
> ...





> *Iran readies for Gonu landfall*
> Tehran: Authorities evacuated hundreds of residents of the Iranian port of Chabahr on the coast of Oman Sea on Wednesday out of fear of an approaching cyclone, a local official said.
> 
> Southern Iran and the oil-rich Arabian Gulf were next in its path of cyclone Gonu, which was lashing Oman's eastern coast since late Tuesday, with thousands of people evacuated from Oman's low-lying areas in what was the strongest recorded storm to hit the Arabian peninsula.
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2007 às 14:27)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

é normal este tipo de fenómenos no Irão, ou nessa zona do golfo pérsico?


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2007 às 16:51)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*



algarvio1980 disse:


> é normal este tipo de fenómenos no Irão, ou nessa zona do golfo pérsico?



No Irão e no Golfo de Oman não, mas no Sultanato de Oman são pouco frequentes, mas não propriamente raros. Oman por vezes é atingida por tempestades tropicais. O Golfo Pérsico muito menos, que neste caso não está a ser directamente atingido pelo centro, mas por bandas laterais convectivas ainda fortes no quadrante NW e W que estão a afectar além do Irão os Emirados Árabes Unidos.

Podes verificar nestes track's desde 1970:






No entanto, os registos antes da era dos satélites para esta zona são muito maus. Sabe-se que houve pelo menos um ciclone muito forte em 1890.

A diferença deste para outras tempestades tropicais nas últimas décadas é que esta chegou a Furacão Cat5 durante algumas horas , e isso é inédito no Mar da Arábia e mesmo em todo o Indico norte, nas últimas décadas. Mas é possível que no passado tivessem ocorrido outros.

No entanto, felizmente, o que se está a passar é muito diferente do que se chegou a temer, o Gonu começou a atingir Oman nada tinha a ver com a besta que era 36/48 horas antes. Enfraqueceu muito rapidamente de 4 ou 3 para 1 ao aproximar-se de Terra. Mas claro que numa região destas completamente árida, é dificil lidar com a água, mesmo sendo apenas Cat1.

*Últimas imagens:*
















Os dados desta estação na capital mostram bem a evolução da passagem próxima do Gonu a norte desta localização, com o pico de influência a ocorrer há cerca de 2 horas atrás. Observem a evolução da pressão e intensidade do vento. E a mudança de quadrante do vento também. Não mostra é nada relativamente a precipitação, que não tem só a ver com a influência do centro mas também com as bandas que são sempre muito importantes.


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

Mais fotografias:


























*Edit:* Removi a última foto do Mc.Donalds debaixo de água porque se comprovou posteriormente que era falsa, era um fake, tal como muitas outras fotografias e videos que circulam pela Net atribuidos ao Gone. 
Infelizmente há pessoas que aparentemente se divertem com estas coisas... enfim...


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2007 às 23:21)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*



Vince disse:


> Mais fotografias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um cenário dramático! mais uma imagem da situação actual:


----------



## Vince (7 Jun 2007 às 09:52)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

Está praticamente finalizado este evento, Gonu agora é apenas uma depressão tropical.



> TROPICAL STORM “GONU” ADVISORY NO. THIRTY-NINE AT 0600 UTC OF 7TH JUNE 2007. THE CYCLONIC STORM “GONU” CROSSED THE MAKRAN COAST, NEAR LONGITUDE 580 E BETWEEN 0300 AND 0400 UTC OF 7TH JUNE 2007.
> 
> *SINCE THE SYSTEM HAS CROSSED THE COAST, NO MORE BULLETIN WILL BE ISSUED FOR THIS SYSTEM.*
















> *Cyclone Gonu kills 15*
> Cyclone Gonu killed 12 people in Oman and three in Iran but waned into a storm as it passed into a major oil shipping route toward Iran on Thursday.
> http://www.gulfnews.com/region/Oman/10130666.html
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2007 às 12:49)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

Ciclone Gonu causa estragos em casas e embarcações 

Pelo menos 200 pessoas puseram-se em fuga hoje no sudoeste do Paquistão depois de o ciclone tropical Gonu, o mais violento a flagelar o Golfo nos últimos 30 anos, ter atingido as costas deste país e destruído embarcações e casas de pescadores. 



Pelo menos 12 pessoas pereceram no sultanato de Omã, golpeado quarta-feira por este mesmo ciclone, enquanto que no Irão morreram três.

O Gonu provocou hoje chuvas torrenciais e ventos fortes ao longo das costas paquistanesas do mar da Arábia. 

Pelo menos três casas e uma escola foram destruídas e 210 barcos de pesca ficaram seriamente danificados em Sar Bandar, na província do Baluquistão, indicou o presidente da edilidade local, Majid Sorabi. 

"Transferimos pelo menos 40 famílias para lugares mais seguros após a inundação das suas casas e de estradas", disse o presidente da câmara, sem referir número de vítimas. 

Cerca de 18.000 pessoas foram evacuadas no sultanato de Omã antes da passagem do ciclone, que se formou no Oceano Índico e seguidamente atingiu as costas do sul do Irão, passando depois para a ponta sudoeste do Paquistão.

© 2007 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.

estes foram os efeitos do ciclone Gonu


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2007 às 14:20)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

*Gonu*: alguns vídeos do YouTube

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNaFgabC1rg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x22PU_U0Z_o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-lYN3mtdr8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJMkcB6g4JU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOC__K-cY5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jun 2007 às 17:10)

*Ciclone Gonu*

MUSCAT, Oman (AP) -- Cyclone Gonu battered Oman's coast Thursday, flooding highways and tearing down trees and power lines but sparing the region's oil industry. 

At least 23 deaths in Oman and Iran were blamed on the cyclone -- a rarity in the Middle East.

But as Gonu headed from Oman to the southeastern Iranian coast, it continued to lose steam, weakening to tropical storm strength, according to the U.S. military's Joint Typhoon Warning Center. 

Oil analysts said the weakening storm's effect on the market was minimal. 

The center predicted Gonu would make landfall on the southeastern Iranian coast late Thursday. 

But it was likely to spare Iran's offshore oil installations that are more than 120 miles to the west, the center and oil officials said. 

At least 20 deaths in Oman were blamed on Gonu, including members of police rescue squads, and 24 people were reported missing, said Royal Police spokesman Abdullah al-Harthi. 

Rescue teams searched devastated areas in helicopters and boats, he said. (Watch flooded streets, damaged buildings in Muscat )

Across the Gulf of Oman, Iranian state television reported that a resident of the port city of Bandar Abbas was killed in a car accident Wednesday due to low visibility from the storm.

Two provincial government workers bringing emergency supplies to a flooded area also were killed when a river overflowed and flipped their truck in Jask, a town 155 miles southeast of Bandar Abbas, state TV's Web site said.

The storm caused little damage to Oman's relatively small oil fields. But raging seas prevented tankers from sailing from Omani ports, effectively shutting down the country's oil exports, said Nasser bin Khamis al-Jashimi of the Ministry of Oil and Gas.

Authorities also closed all operations at the port of Sohar and evacuated 11,000 workers, port spokesman Dirk Jan De Vink said.

"It looks like Oman has taken its precautions and so far, really, I haven't heard of any disruption to the flow of oil," said Muhammad-Ali Zainy, senior energy analyst at London-based Center for Global Energy Studies. 

The world's third-largest fuel shipping center, the port of Fujairah in the United Arab Emirates, reopened Thursday after suspending all refueling and ship-to-ship supply operations during the storm.

On Thursday, the storm sustained winds of 41 mph, less than half its strength of 95 mph just 24 hours earlier, the Joint Typhoon Warning Center said. It was centered about 98 miles north of Muscat and was projected to weaken over the next several hours as it moves through the Gulf of Oman toward Iran.

Even with the weaker wind speeds, Gonu -- which means a bag made of palm leaves in the language of the Maldives -- is believed to be the strongest cyclone here since record-keeping started in 1945.

Floodwaters become carwash
In the capital, Muscat, highways and yards were flooded, and downed trees and power lines were scattered in the high waters. Residents washed cars in the flooded streets, while others snapped pictures.

Muscat's mountain backdrop added to the problem. The torrential rain that poured onto the bone-dry peaks flowed into canyons and dry riverbeds that channeled the raging water directly into the city. 

"The capital Muscat became a lake," the police spokesman al-Harthi told Oman TV.

In coastal city of Sohar west of Muscat, violent waves continued to crash on the shore as residents returned to their homes Thursday after being evacuated.

"We all went to the school last night, and I came back to look at the house. Twice the water came into my house, and maybe the tide will come in again," said fisherman Salem Hassan al-Mukblai, 40, as he and his two sons tried to tie a downed fruit tree to a fence surrounding their house.

Shareefa bint Khalfan, Omani minister of social development, said more than 20,000 people were evacuated Wednesday and housed in government-provided dwellings stocked with medicine and supplies. Oman's eastern provinces were cut off, with heavy rains making the roads unusable and communication lines severed.

'Never seen such a storm'
In Iran, authorities evacuated hundreds of people living in the port city of Chabahr on the coast of the Gulf of Oman, believed to be next in the cyclone's path.

But the heavy storm, which caused trees to fall and windows to smash, eased Thursday morning, subsiding into light rain and wind.

"Thanks to God, people are back in the bazaars and streets of the city," said Abbas Jafari, a 47-year-old taxi driver. "Yesterday was terrible. I had never seen such a storm in my life."

Iran's state broadcasting company said on its Web site that some small villages in Sistan and Baluchistan province, on the Gulf of Oman, were still encircled by floods and authorities used helicopters to drop emergency supplies to them.

The storm affected power and telephone lines elsewhere in the province, but caused no major damage, provincial governor Habibollah Dehmardeh told the official IRNA news agency.

As a precaution, the Bandar Abbas oil refinery, which supplies the local petroleum market, closed jetties that receive oil from tankers, the Web site of Iran's Oil Ministry reported. The refinery was working as usual Thursday, the report said.

Copyright © 2007 The Associated Press


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jun 2007 às 17:19)

*Re: Ciclone Gonu*

Pelo menos 12 pessoas morreram na passagem do ciclone tropical Gonu, quarta-feira, pelo sultanato de Omã, de acordo com um balanço oficial provisório divulgado nesta quinta-feira.


"O número confirmado de mortos até agora é de 12", afirmou o coronel Abdallah ben Ali al-Harthi, diretor de relações públicas da polícia.

"Muitas outras pessoas foram socorridas. Algumas estavam prestes a se afogar, outras isoladas nas montanhas", acrescentou o coronel Harthi.

"Quando o nível da água baixar, a situação será mais clara", disse, ao responder uma pergunta sobre um eventual aumento do balanço de vítimas.

No total, 18.000 pessoas foram evacuadas em todo o sultanato antes da passagem do ciclone, que se formou no Oceano Índico e afetou em seguida as costas do sul do Irã.

O ciclone Gonu, o mais violento formado no Golfo em 30 anos, devastou o litoral oriental de Omã, derrubando árvores e arrancando placas de sinalização. As estradas ficaram inundadas por causa das chuvas torrenciais.

O vento alcançou rajadas de até 260 quilômetros por hora e o aeroporto de Mascate, capital do país, foi fechado.

Os serviços telefônicos e de energia elétrica foram interrompidos no litoral oriental do país.

As escolas e os prédidos públicos permanecerão fechados até sábado.

No entanto, o tráfego marítimo não foi afetado no etreito de Ormuz, por onde circula 25% do petróleo produzido no mundo.


Copyright © ultimosegundo


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jun 2007 às 17:42)

*Re: Ciclone Gonu*



Gerofil disse:


> A evolução do Ciclone Gonu tem vindo a ser feita no tópico  do Tempo Tropical: "Ciclones Índico Norte - 2007"
> Seria óptimo não haver dispersão do mesmo assunto por tópicos diferentes.




Desculpem, mas como estive um pouco ausente nos últimos dias não me tinha apercebido que se estava a fazer o acompanhamento do Ciclone Gonu no referido tópico. Concordo totalmente que não deve haver dispersão.


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2007 às 15:24)

*Invest 94a*

INVEST 94A ...  novamente no Mar Arábico.








http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2007 às 00:38)

*Re: Ciclones Índico Norte  - 2007*

*Gonu: algumas fotografias*:







flotaz 






http://www.flickr.com/photos/simultaneous_illusion/538683447/ 

*e mais 1 370 fotografias* *aqui*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2007 às 11:11)

*Re: Época de Ciclones (Índico Norte 2007)*

*Ciclone Yemyin (Pakistan) - June 2007  *

Link: ESA

*ONU alerta sobre situação crítica no Paquistão após inundações*

Genebra, 28 ago (EFE).- A situação humanitária continua sendo crítica no Paquistão dois meses após as fortes inundações que devastaram o país: ainda há 250 mil deslocados e falta grande parte dos fundos solicitados para atender os desabrigados, informou hoje a ONU. "A ajuda humanitária é ainda extremamente necessária nas áreas inundadas, e a falta de contribuições está limitando a assistência aos mais afetados", alertou hoje a porta-voz do Escritório de Coordenação de Assistência Humanitária das Nações Unidas (OCHA), Elisabeth Byrs.
Segundo Byrs, a ONU recebeu apenas 20% dos US$ 38 milhões solicitados há mais de um mês para ajudar os paquistaneses. "Deve-se continuar oferecendo assistência humanitária por pelo menos mais dois ou três meses, até que o nível das águas baixe", acrescentou a porta-voz.
A população deslocada devido à passagem do ciclone "Yemyin" corre o risco de sofrer doenças por causa da água estagnada, por isso é necessária ajuda em saúde, alimentos e para instalar abrigos. 
O ciclone atingiu o Paquistão em 26 de junho, acompanhado por intensas chuvas e ventos superiores a 130 km/h que deixaram mais de 300 mortos, um milhão de desabrigados e vários danos materiais. Cerca de 20 mil pessoas não puderam voltar para suas casas e vivem em tendas instaladas em 22 acampamentos criados na região de Baluchistão, uma das mais afetadas pelas inundações.
Em Sidh, outra das áreas mais devastadas pela catástrofe natural, 25 mil deslocados vivem em 152 albergues provisórios instalados em hospitais, edifícios governamentais e escolas, o que impede que as crianças assistam às aulas.

Fonte: Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2007 às 11:23)

*Re: Época de Ciclones (Índico Norte 2007)*

*Ciclone Yemyin (Pakistan) - June 2007 *

*UNICEF Rebuilding in the aftermath of Cyclone Yemyin*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXxOMYJ7smY[/YOUTUBE]

*Pakistan's Devastating Floods*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIOmat8g878[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2007 às 12:49)

*Oman braces itself for second cyclone*






Still in the process of rebuilding after the devastation caused by Cyclone Gonu, Oman is preparing for the possibility another tropical storm may hit the sultanate at the weekend. The unnamed storm - known as tropical cyclone 05a - is currently making its way across the Arabian Sea with winds of up to 85 kilometres per hour (km/h).
The storm is expected to be much weaker that Cyclone Gonu, which at its peak was a maximum-force Category Five hurricane with wind speeds over 250 km/h, but due to the damage inflicted by Gonu the sultanate could still be at risk when 05a hits its shores.
“The low pressure system located over the Arabian Sea has formed into a storm and could hit the southern Omani coast around Thursday,” Ahmad Saeed Nasser of the Meteorological Department in Dhofar Governorate told UAE daily Gulf News from Salalah.
The low pressure over the Arabian Sea is centred around 850 kilometres away from Sadah in the Dhofar Governorate in southern Oman, Nasser said. “The storm is expected to bring with it thunder, heavy rain and subsequent flooding in the Dhofar region,” he said, adding that authorities are making preparations to deal with the conditions, Gulf News reported. The cyclone could also bring scattered showers and thunderstorms to Saudi Arabia and southern parts of the UAE on Friday, according to weather forecasts. 
Oman is still reeling from the havoc wreaked by Gonu in June, which saw at least 50 people killed, leaving a trail of destruction that halted oil and gas exports for almost a weak. The hurricane - the strongest storm to hit Oman’s coast since 1977 - damaged main roads and bridges connecting the eastern provinces with the capital Muscat and caused floods and landslides across all regions. 

ArabianBusiness


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2007 às 22:32)

*Omanis urged not to panic as storm nears*

Omanis are being urged not to panic as news spreads of another another tropical cyclone that may hit the sultanate, with meteorologists predicting the storm will reach its land by the weekend. The unnamed storm - known as tropical cyclone 05a - is currently making its way across the Arabian Sea with winds of up to 85 kilometres per hour (km/h).
The storm is expected to be much weaker than Cyclone Gonu, which at its peak was a maximum-force Category Five hurricane with wind speeds over 250 km/h, but with memories of Gonu still fresh in residents' minds the thought of another cyclone hitting Oman has many worried.
Authorities are telling residents not to panic, despite raising the storm warning to its highest level.
"From our experience of Gonu, we believe that people with internet access follow weather forecast but cannot read or interpret images properly therefore rumours spread and cause panic," said Lt Colonel Azhar Al Kindy, a member of the National Committee for Civil Defence, quoted UAE daily Gulf News on Thursday. Meteorologists have predicted only moderate rain, but have warned people to stay away from the sea and wadis due to the risk of flooding.
The storm is not expected to impact the sultanate's capital Muscat, but many cause flooding in the southern Dhofar region. “It is only a depression over the Arabian Sea and the forecast is of moderate and not heavy rain,” Al Kindy said.
“We advise people to stay away from sea and not risk crossing wadis where flooding could prove dangerous." The cyclone could also bring scattered showers and thunderstorms to Saudi Arabia and southern parts of the UAE on Friday, according to weather forecasts.
Oman is still reeling from the havoc wreaked by Gonu in June, which saw at least 50 people killed, leaving a trail of destruction that halted oil and gas exports for almost a weak. The hurricane - the strongest storm to hit Oman’s coast since 1977 - damaged main roads and bridges connecting the eastern provinces with the capital Muscat and caused floods and landslides across all regions. 

ArabianBusiness


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2007 às 21:36)

*Cyclone Sidr Grows Into Fierce Category 3 Storm*

*Já é de categoria 4*





copyright U.S Navy

Cyclone Sidr, which is a hurricane of at least Category 3 strength, could track toward Bangladesh and repeat episodes of destruction that have witnessed hundreds of thousands dying from single strong storms. It already packs winds of 120 mph, having intensified rapidly in the past 12 hours -- but the forecast is mixed for the next several days, with some projections predicting a weakening, and some a strengthening.
As our Storm Pundit, Chris Mooney, points out, it has been hard to know exactly how strong, or where the storm is headed, because neither the Indian Meteorology Department nor the U.S. Navy are making frequent updates about the progress of the storm.
The last word, however, just out from the Joint Typhoon Warning Center, was that the storm had rapidly gained in strength, and that it still has the potential to gain additional strength over warm waters before making landfall as a strong hurricane. Another 10 mph gain and it would be a Category 4 monster storm.
The image at right is a NASA satellite image resembling a photograph, taken by the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA’s Terra satellite. The Nov. 12 image shows "the storm’s swirling clouds straddling the center of the Bay of Bengal with the eastern shores of Sri Lanka and India forming the left edge of the image.
"At the time that this image was taken, Sidr was relatively small, with sustained winds estimated at 60 miles per hour, the equivalent of an Atlantic tropical storm," according to NASA. "Despite its small size, Sidr is well-formed with a dark spot near the center where an eye may be developing surrounded by tight bands of clouds."

TheDailyGreen


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2007 às 00:20)

*Tópico especial de seguimento do Ciclone Tropical SIDR:*

 Ciclone SIDR (Índico Norte/Golfo de Bengala 2007)


----------

